# My Dad's Hawthorne Flyer



## old flyer (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello...I am attempting to restore a 1920's (#54000) Hawthorne Flyer that belonged to me father. As you can see from the pictures the bike is complete except for the fork assembly. I currently am searching E-Bay, but with no success. Hoping that someone can point me in the right direc




tion to find a 28" fork with trusses and headset...


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 27, 2019)

do you have a pic.of the headbadge? the sprocket was also used on elgin.take a pic. of the head tube that will also help.if its the bike in your provle pic. it didn't have truss rods.measure the head tube. and find a fork the same measurements.also look on ebay-books- catalogs type in the year you think your bike is and a picture of bikes will show up sooner or later.or click here:https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...tec-ext_onb&hspart=symantec&hsimp=yhs-ext_onb    and click here: https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs...&n=60&x=wrt&hsimp=yhs-ext_onb&hspart=symantec


----------



## old flyer (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi Dave and thanks for the response..Unfortunately the head badge is missing. The head tube measures 5 7/16" from top to bottom (picture attached). My original idea was that it was a Hawthorne Flyer because of the Montgomery Ward tires, believed to be original. While the pic of my dad on the bike does not show trusses I was assuming that the fork had been changed?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 28, 2019)

show a pic of the headbade holes.i have this if it will fit.$40 shipped


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 28, 2019)

Frame is Excelsior Michigan City built often for Sears who competed with Montgomery Ward, also in Chicago.

Fork should have 2 hollow truss rods that are brazed at 3 ends, with a wye (yoke) on top; preferable without too many dings and dents.


----------



## old flyer (Oct 28, 2019)

Archie...Thank you for your response. I'm really excited about identifying my bike and really would like to get it back to ride-able condition. I guess I have two questions. Which head-badge would be correct for this frame and is the fork and headset you pictured available?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 28, 2019)

The pictures do not show the head tube badge mounting holes too well.  If a badge fits, then it may be the right one. Vertical holes are easier to measure and match; horizontal, side or diagonal holes, hit-or-miss; bottle-cap or button badges could likely be Sears (1 ~half inch hole).

A fork I was watching and waiting for the price to go down, either was outbid, or just forgot to ever bid, or did not want to buy the whole frame and fork.  Not sure if Excelsior offered the other common bolt-on style of truss forks.
I believe that the headsets may be common (BMX) except maybe for the cups which you already have.  If you remove the cups, perhaps measure for special size (1+5/16" or 33mm?), and save them just in case.

Also, maybe look for a replacement stem.


----------



## old flyer (Oct 28, 2019)

dave the wave said:


> show a pic of the headbade holes.i have this if it will fit.$40 shipped
> 
> View attachment 1086815



Here is a pic of the head blade. Only one hole in the middle.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 28, 2019)

that frame is a elgin frame you need the badge from the above post.


----------



## old flyer (Oct 28, 2019)

It's great to finally identify my bike ....my main search now is to find a correct fork-truss assembly. I really appreciate the help as I have the passion but not the experience.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 29, 2019)

You have a nice heirloom project on your hands, but this can get to be expensive, especially in dealing with 28" wheels. Pre-balloon tire bikes (pre-1933ish) had glue-on tubular style tires (tire and tube in one unit that is glued on the rim) These tires are available (Robert Dean's 28" repro tires are the gold standard, but $300+ a pair). Another option is you can relace a 700C clincher rim to the hub but Blunt rims are about $100 each. Add new spokes and tires/tubes and you're in a bucket of serious money. Skiptooth chains are pretty easy to find, usually $30-50. Drop stand is another $75-100. It looks like the stem was sawed off(?), probably because it got stuck and refused to budge. A common problem, but a pretty drastic terminal solution. This would explain why the fork is missing. Fork and truss rod Archie Sturmer showed above is very nice, but pretty hard to find. And in this hobby, when we say "hard to find", we mean expensive. Don't mean to be a Debbie Downer but knowledge is free and mistakes are expensive: do your homework and figure out a budget.  The CABE  is the best forum to help you, so you've come to the right place! Welcome and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## old flyer (Oct 29, 2019)

Thank you Jimbo 53 for your helpful information. Being a new member I really am impressed with the CABE. With the help of you all I think I finally have a definitive answer that the frame is indeed an Elgin. Dad lived in a very rural area and probably kept the bike together the best he could. I'm retired and love riding my regular bike almost everyday. I'm looking forward to someday riding my dad's Elgin. Hopefully I can locate the correct fork assembly and then move on to the wheels and tires. Sounds like Robert Dean's repo tires might be a good fit. Again.....thank you and I will continue my fork hunt!!! P.S. I do have the drop stand and skip tooth chain....


----------



## old flyer (Sep 29, 2020)

One year later and restoration of my Dad's 1928 Elgin is nearing completion...Still looking for a correct single pin (or botton badge) and lower truss rod bracket...thanks to all for your help!!


----------



## stezell (Sep 29, 2020)

Sir if you post under the Wanted section what you're looking for I'm sure someone can help you out.

Sean


----------



## old flyer (Sep 30, 2020)

I guess I'm an idiot....can't seem to navigate to the section to post for a wanted item


----------



## Mercian (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi @old flyer 

try here:









						Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a bike, part, accessory or service? Post it here.




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

